# Was geht hier ab?????



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

Hi @all,
was mich hier am meisten nervt ist das es einige Leute im Board (gerade beim Brandungsangeln) gibt die meinen das sie zu jeden Mist ihr Beitrag leisten müßten und wenn wirklich mal Fragen kommen diese einfach ignoriert werden. 
Es kommen Themen wie z.B. Exori-Martins-Cup und da wird dann munter gechattet was die Tastatur hergibt doch vom eigentlichen Thema ist kaum noch etwas zu lesen. Das ist leider im mehreren Threads der Brandungsangler so. Es lesen hier Hunderte oder gar Tausende täglich im Forum und finden dann im Bereich Brandungsangeln unter "Ich hab großes mit Euch vor...Exori-Martins-Cup" nur Kommentare die leider gar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun haben. Wenn ich bei meinen ersten Besuch im Anglerboard nur solch Müll gelesen hätte dann hätte ich mich gar nicht erst registriert. 

Vielleicht besinnen sich ja einige Leute wieder und schreiben wieder vernünftige Sachen ins Board. Es gibt andere Theads in denen man solch geplapper erwartet jedoch nicht beim Brandungsangeln.

Ich hoffe ja das @Karsten 01 sich nicht das Board von paar Leuten vermiesen läßt. 

Wenn jemand Fragen hat soll er Fragen...wenn jemand Antworten hat soll er Antworten... aber doch bitte nicht in jeden Beitrag dieses gechatte wie im Chatraum.

DANKE für Euer Verständnis  :m :m :m 

Gruß
Klaqus S.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Klaus S wo du recht hast
haste recht 
denke ich...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Dieses Posting hat aber nix mit Brandungsangeln zu tun!


----------



## Katze_01 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Moin 


Tja Hauke

Recht hast du ja schon!!!

katze


----------



## levalex (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

*im prinzip beifall klatscht!

man kann ruhig mal vom thema abkommen, solange es nicht ausartet und
man auch wieder zum wesentlichen kommt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Genau Hauke. Das Teil hier hätte ruhig unter "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber" gepostet werden können 

Zum Thema. Klaus mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen, aber nur weil ich mich an diesen von Dir an den Pranger gestellten Themen beteilige. Wo ist das Problem? Wenn es Dich stört dann schau es Dir doch nicht weiter an und klick das weg... Es haben schon einige Leute vor Dir sowas geschrieben und konnten auch nichts bewegen. Es wird sich nie ändern. Du siehst einiges zu eng. Ist mir und einigen anderen schön öfter aufgefallen. Es soll hier ja einige Leute geben, die gerne Stunk machen, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Sicherlich hast Du Deine eigene Meinung davon. Du hast sie ja auch schon niedergeschrieben. Da wir freie Meinungsäußerung haben, werde ich mal meine Meinung kundtun: Es nervt mich, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die solche unsinnigen Postings abgeben.....Gute Nacht.....!


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Hauke. Das Teil hier hätte ruhig unter "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber" gepostet werden können
> 
> Zum Thema. Klaus mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen, aber nur weil ich mich an diesen von Dir an den Pranger gestellten Themen beteilige. Wo ist das Problem? Wenn es Dich stört dann schau es Dir doch nicht weiter an und klick das weg... Es haben schon einige Leute vor Dir sowas geschrieben und konnten auch nichts bewegen. Es wird sich nie ändern. Du siehst einiges zu eng. Ist mir und einigen anderen schön öfter aufgefallen. Es soll hier ja einige Leute geben, die gerne Stunk machen, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Sicherlich hast Du Deine eigene Meinung davon. Du hast sie ja auch schon niedergeschrieben. Da wir freie Meinungsäußerung haben, werde ich mal meine Meinung kundtun: Es nervt mich, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die solche unsinnigen Postings abgeben.....Gute Nacht.....!




Das Du auch mich meintest ist ja wohl klar, aber ich kann Dennis da nur zustimmen: Das Anglerboard soll Spaß machen und wenn wir uns einfach gut verstehen und Freundschaften geschlossen haben, dann posten wir hier halt locker drauf los.... Man muss ja nicht alles so spießig sehen und wenn ich ebenfalls ganz ehrlich sein darf, dann stören mich einige Deiner Postings auch - aber das ist was anderes, da stimme ich Dennis zum 2. Mal zu. Ich denke man sollte das einfach nicht so verbissen sehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



> Ich denke man sollte das einfach nicht so verbissen sehen...


 :m  :m  :m  :m 
Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Hauke. Das Teil hier hätte ruhig unter "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber" gepostet werden können
> 
> Zum Thema. Klaus mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen, aber nur weil ich mich an diesen von Dir an den Pranger gestellten Themen beteilige. Wo ist das Problem? Wenn es Dich stört dann schau es Dir doch nicht weiter an und klick das weg... Es haben schon einige Leute vor Dir sowas geschrieben und konnten auch nichts bewegen. Es wird sich nie ändern. Du siehst einiges zu eng. Ist mir und einigen anderen schön öfter aufgefallen. Es soll hier ja einige Leute geben, die gerne Stunk machen, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Sicherlich hast Du Deine eigene Meinung davon. Du hast sie ja auch schon niedergeschrieben. Da wir freie Meinungsäußerung haben, werde ich mal meine Meinung kundtun: Es nervt mich, dass es immer wieder Leute gibt, die solche unsinnigen Postings abgeben.....Gute Nacht.....!


 
Da Du mich hier persönlich anschreibst werde ich Dir auch mal persönlich antworten. Wenn du meine gutgemeinten Tipps als Stunk empfindest dann bist ja wohl Du hier fehl am Platze. Ich habe bisher immer nur versucht mein Wissen weiter zu geben und mehr nicht. 

Du bist einer von denen die mich dazu gebracht haben mal dieses provokante Thema hier einzustellen. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein das hier eine Hand voll User im Bereich Brandungsangeln die Leute dazu bringt sich wieder aus den AB zu verabschieden. 
Ich habe auf euer Verständnis gehofft aber leider kommen nur wieder verbale Angriffe. Das ich mir damit keine Freunde mache ist mir schon klar aber ich denke so wie einige andere Boardies hier. Vielleicht geben diese ja auch mal ihren Kommentar dazu ab.

Ich habe es nur unter "Brandungsangeln" rein gesetzt da es um diesen Thread geht und nicht um die Anderen.

Und jetzt Dir auch eine "Gute Nacht"


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> :m  :m  :m  :m
> Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen.



Gleich fällt mir mein Kopf ab vom kräftigen nicken


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@KlausS: Dass Du gute Absichten verfolgst bestreiten wir ja auch gar nicht, aber wir haben hier halt das Gefühl, und es sind schon ein paar mehr User denen es so geht, dass Du Deine Ratschläge nicht normal gibst, sondern sie als allgemeingültige Patentlösung ins Board stellt. Aber das ist gerade eine Art die ich, und damit bin ich sicherlich nicht alleine, nicht mag. In fast jedem Deiner Postings lese ich eine unterschwellige "Oberlehrerhaftigkeit" und wenn ich so ehrlich sein darf, vergieb mir: Es nervt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Mhhh versteh ich nicht ganz Hase! Ich hab Dich nicht persönlich gemeint mit" Es soll hier ja einige Leute geben, die gerne Stunk machen, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema." 
Wo ist das auf Dich bezogen. Vielleicht hab ich ja die anderen gemeint, die solche nicht zum Thema passenden Postings abgeben. Hast Du Dir das auch mal überlegt.....? Du scheinst sehr schnell an die Decke zu gehn. Ein gut gemeinter Tipp von mir: Tu Dir mal die Ruhe an! Es will Dir keiner was böses 
Wenn Du mir sagst, dass ich hier fehl am Platze bin, dann überlege Dir mal, ob Du hier richtig bist, denn auf Nörgler kann man auch sehr wohl verzichten.....  Aber ich werde dem Board treu bleiben, denn ich fühle mich sehr wohl hier. 
Wenn ich einer von den Usern bin, die Dich dazu bringen, sich hier wieder abzumelden, dann tust Du mir ein bissel leid! Du scheinst nicht über den Dingen zu stehen. 
Sag mir bitte mal, WAS Du mit diesem Thema bezwecken willst???? Warum reagierst Du so über. Lass die Jungs sich doch austoben in den verschiedenen Themen. Sie merken schon selbst, wann es zu viel ist.....Ich glaube, wir werden noch dicke Freunde....


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> :m :m :m :m
> Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen.


 
Ich sehe es bestimmt nicht verbissen sondern eher recht locker. Ich bin bestimmt nicht gegen einen lockeren Plausch aber dann doch bitte im Chat. Warum gibt es den denn sonst??? Ich finde es einfach nur Schade das es Leute gibt die das AB verlassen wollen weil sie einfach überlesen (übergangen) werden. Ich habe Partei für diesen Boardie ergriffen obwohl ich ihn nicht kenne. Mir ist es schon öfters aufgefallen das es leider (immer die Gleichen) paar Jungs gibt die meinen alles besser zu Wissen aber leider nur dumme Kommentare abgeben. Dann kommen noch paar Smilies hinzu und schon ist von der eigentlichen Frage nichts mehr zu finden. 

Wenn da mal 3-4 Postings kommen die vom Thema abweichen hat da bestimmt keiner Probleme mit aber wenn es über 4-5 Seiten geht ist das zum :v 

Ich dachte immer daß das AB in erster Linie Informativ sein soll. 
Wenn das etwas mit Spießer zu tun hat... dann bin ich wohl ein Spießer |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@Dennis: Ich mach nur:


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es schon öfters aufgefallen das es leider (immer die Gleichen) paar Jungs gibt die meinen alles besser zu Wissen aber leider nur dumme Kommentare abgeben.



Sag mal, bist Du sicher, dass Du nicht Dich selber meinst?! Wir empfinden Deine Kommentare als o.g.


----------



## bernie1 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Zitat von *Thomas9904*:m :m :m :m 
Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen.Sehe es auch so, nur einige " jüngere " meinen sie wären die "Rechtmeister" im AB

aber in der heutigen Zeit ist es gar nicht so einfach "diese" zu überzeugen, da das Gehirn erst im zweiten Schritt eingeschaltet wird, und die meißten sich sofort auf den sogenannten Schlips getrampelt Fühlen und sogleich persöhnlich werden.
Sachlich diskutieren ist aber auch nicht jedermanns Sache.
( erst zweimal lesen, dann überlegen und wenn es dann Klick macht draufhauen)
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es schon öfters aufgefallen das es leider (immer die Gleichen) paar Jungs gibt die meinen alles besser zu Wissen



Ich hoffe, dass Du Dich nicht meinst  :m  



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn da mal 3-4 Postings kommen die vom Thema abweichen hat da bestimmt keiner Probleme mit aber wenn es über 4-5 Seiten geht ist das zum :v



Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass Du da nicht im Thema zwischen haust  #6 .



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer daß das AB in erster Linie Informativ sein soll.
> Wenn das etwas mit Spießer zu tun hat... dann bin ich wohl ein Spießer |kopfkrat




Du scheinst echt Langeweile zu haben. Als ob es keine schlimmeren Sachen auf der Welt gibt, worüber man sich Gedanken machen könnte  :m  #h


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von *Thomas9904*:m :m :m :m
> Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen.Sehe es auch so, nur einige " jüngere " meinen sie wären die "Rechtmeister" im AB
> 
> aber in der heutigen Zeit ist es gar nicht so einfach "diese" zu überzeugen, da das Gehirn erst im zweiten Schritt eingeschaltet wird, und die meißten sich sofort auf den sogenannten Schlips getrampelt Fühlen und sogleich persöhnlich werden.
> ...



Noch so einer, der meint wir wären unsachlich.... |uhoh:  Leute, das ist nicht der Fall, wir drehen nur nicht so am Rad...


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, wir werden noch dicke Freunde....[/QUOTE
> 
> Wenn Du mich beim Exori-Cup kennen lernst dann wirst Du sehen das man mit mir auch Spaß haben kann . Ich bin bestimmt kein Spießer nur tat mir der eine User leid der sich vom AB verabschieden wollte da er immer überlesen (übergangen) wird. Das kannst doch wohl nicht sein...Oder???
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von *Thomas9904*:m :m :m :m
> Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen.Sehe es auch so, nur einige " jüngere " meinen sie wären die "Rechtmeister" im AB
> 
> aber in der heutigen Zeit ist es gar nicht so einfach "diese" zu überzeugen, da das Gehirn erst im zweiten Schritt eingeschaltet wird, und die meißten sich sofort auf den sogenannten Schlips getrampelt Fühlen und sogleich persöhnlich werden.
> ...



Möchtest Du irgendeinem von uns jüngeren jetzt vorwerfen, dass wir nicht sachlich diskutieren. Ich glaube zu wissen, dass ich bis jetzt keinen einzigen Beitrag an Klaus geschrieben habe, der unter die Gürtellinie geht. Vielleicht fühlt sich einer von euch ja auf den Schlips getrampelt. Ist echt nicht böse gemeint Bernie  :m  #h 
Ich amüsiere mich nur köstlich gerade.....


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mich beim Exori-Cup kennen lernst dann wirst Du sehen das man mit mir auch Spaß haben kann . Ich bin bestimmt kein Spießer nur tat mir der eine User leid der sich vom AB verabschieden wollte da er immer überlesen (übergangen) wird. Das kannst doch wohl nicht sein...Oder???
> 
> Das ich hier provoziere war mir völlig klar und auch meine Absicht (natürlich nur mit diesen Thread und sonst nicht).
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich schon drauf Dich kennenzulernen, wüsste gerne wer hinter dem Nick steht.... :g 

Wieso kriegt hier eigentlich nur Dennis sein Fett weg, ich will auch. Wenn schon,denn schon und dann musst Du uns auch ALLE angreifen, Dennis ist ja nur einer....

O nein, mir fällt gerade ein, mit dem Trupp um unsere Grillhexe haben wir ja Verstärkung bekommen! Nein, so ein Mist....

Übrigens: Wenn sich hier jemand abmeldet weil wir viel posten, dann finde ich das eher lustig, denn DAS ist dann wirklich übertrieben...


----------



## Plumps (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Hallöle. Ich bin noch relativ neu hier im Board und dem entsprechend habe ich hier mir erstmal kräftig neues Wissen angeeignet und bin auch immer noch dabei. Bei über 6000 Boardies wird ja auch kräftig geschrieben 
In einem Punkt kann ich Klaus rechtgeben. Auf der Suche nach gewissen Themen ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, das die jeweiligen Threads sehr schnell mit Sachen "zugequatscht" werden die mit dem Thread-Eröffnungsthema nicht mehr viel zu tun hatten. Ich sehe das aber nicht so schlimm, ich habe dann einfach runtergescrollt und die Sachen überflogen, denn manchmal steht dann doch was noch, was einem interessiert.
Ich finde das sollte man alles nicht überbewerten, denn bei so vielen Leuten die hier schreiben gibt es genauso viele Meinungen, und es ist ganz normal das man dann von einem Thema in ein anderes rutscht. Ist doch menschlich.
Wie ist es denn wenn man mit Kumpels inne Kneipe auf ein Bier geht? Da rutscht man auch praktisch von einem Thema in das nächste.|bla:  Und am Schluss hatte man einen lustigen, kurzweiligen Abend. :q

Also, reicht euch die Hände und schreibt freundlich weiter 

Grüße
Plumps


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich amüsiere mich nur köstlich gerade.....



Ich auch


----------



## The_Duke (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Die Antwort auf das Thread-Thema "Was geht hier ab?????" lautet:
*Hier gehen über 7800 Member ab!*
Zwar nicht alle im Forum "Brandungsangeln", aber auch da sind es genug 
Bei so vielen schreibwilligen Leuten ist es normal, daß Postings mal aus dem Ruder laufen und Beiträge kommen, die nicht mehr unmittelbar was mit dem Thema zu tun haben...da taucht in einem Posting ein bestimmtes Schlagwort auf, welches vom nächsten Poster aufgegriffen wird und schon wird es zu einem Unterthema...na und?
Was mich nicht interessiert wird quer gelesen und somit überlesen...
Klar...es ist ärgerlich, wenn auf für einen wichtige Fragen keine befriedigenden Antworten kommen, aber so ist das nun mal!
Solche Vorwürfe wie "oberlehrerhafter Schreibstil" ist eine persönliche Empfindung/Meinung und keine allgemeingültige Aussage...und schließlich muss man sich ja diesen Stiefel nicht anziehen. Keiner kann es allen hier recht machen...ist nun mal so bei so vielen Leuten.
Einfach ein wenig mehr Gelassenheit und Toleranz beim Lesen der Beiträge walten lassen und nicht krampfhaft jedes Posting durchleuchten, ob da nicht ein persönlicher Angriff oder Missachtung drin stecken könnte und ruhig einmal mehr mit der Schulter zucken! 
So jedenfalls halte ich das hier....


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Plumps schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle. Ich bin noch relativ neu hier im Board und dem entsprechend habe ich hier mir erstmal kräftig neues Wissen angeeignet und bin auch immer noch dabei. Bei über 6000 Boardies wird ja auch kräftig geschrieben
> In einem Punkt kann ich Klaus rechtgeben. Auf der Suche nach gewissen Themen ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, das die jeweiligen Threads sehr schnell mit Sachen "zugequatscht" werden die mit dem Thread-Eröffnungsthema nicht mehr viel zu tun hatten. Ich sehe das aber nicht so schlimm, ich habe dann einfach runtergescrollt und die Sachen überflogen, denn manchmal steht dann doch was noch, was einem interessiert.
> Ich finde das sollte man alles nicht überbewerten, denn bei so vielen Leuten die hier schreiben gibt es genauso viele Meinungen, und es ist ganz normal das man dann von einem Thema in ein anderes rutscht. Ist doch menschlich.
> Wie ist es denn wenn man mit Kumpels inne Kneipe auf ein Bier geht? Da rutscht man auch praktisch von einem Thema in das nächste.|bla:  Und am Schluss hatte man einen lustigen, kurzweiligen Abend. :q
> ...



 #y KlausS

Siehst Du..... #6


----------



## bernie1 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Möchtst Du irgendeinem von uns jüngeren jetzt vorwerfen, dass wir nicht sachlich diskutieren. Ich glaube zu wissen, dass ich bis jetzt keinen einzigen Beitrag an Klaus geschrieben habe, der unter die Gürtellinie geht. Vielleicht fühlt sich einer von euch ja auf den Schlips getrampelt. Ist echt nicht böse gemeint Bernie :m #h
> Ich amüsiere mich nur köstlich gerade.....


 

Nichts für ungut!
Ich auch, mann kann im Alter noch viel lehrnen
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Sylverpasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort auf das Thread-Thema "Was geht hier ab?????" lautet:
> *Hier gehen über 7800 Member ab!*
> Zwar nicht alle im Forum "Brandungsangeln", aber auch da sind es genug
> Bei so vielen schreibwilligen Leuten ist es normal, daß Postings mal aus dem Ruder laufen und Beiträge kommen, die nicht mehr unmittelbar was mit dem Thema zu tun haben...da taucht in einem Posting ein bestimmtes Schlagwort auf, welches vom nächsten Poster aufgegriffen wird und schon wird es zu einem Unterthema...na und?
> ...




Ich stimme Dir eigentlich voll und ganz zu, aber in einem Punkt muss ich was sagen: Den "oberlehrerhaften" Schreibstil kann ich Dir, wenn ich Zeit und Lust hätte, an mindestens 10 Stellen belegen. Möchte ich mich jetzt aber nicht mit aufhalten. Fakt ist, dass das vielen Boardies aufgefallen ist und es war von mir nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp, drauf mal zu achten. War ebenfalls nur ein nettgemeinter Rat...


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus S. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Plumps schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle. Ich bin noch relativ neu hier im Board und dem entsprechend habe ich hier mir erstmal kräftig neues Wissen angeeignet und bin auch immer noch dabei. Bei über 6000 Boardies wird ja auch kräftig geschrieben
> In einem Punkt kann ich Klaus rechtgeben. Auf der Suche nach gewissen Themen ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, das die jeweiligen Threads sehr schnell mit Sachen "zugequatscht" werden die mit dem Thread-Eröffnungsthema nicht mehr viel zu tun hatten. Ich sehe das aber nicht so schlimm, ich habe dann einfach runtergescrollt und die Sachen überflogen, denn manchmal steht dann doch was noch, was einem interessiert.
> Ich finde das sollte man alles nicht überbewerten, denn bei so vielen Leuten die hier schreiben gibt es genauso viele Meinungen, und es ist ganz normal das man dann von einem Thema in ein anderes rutscht. Ist doch menschlich.
> Wie ist es denn wenn man mit Kumpels inne Kneipe auf ein Bier geht? Da rutscht man auch praktisch von einem Thema in das nächste.|bla:  Und am Schluss hatte man einen lustigen, kurzweiligen Abend. :q
> ...



Hi Plumps! So sehe ich das auch #6 .


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Hallo Klaus!

Falls Du es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest, bin ich hier auch im Thema aktiv und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du mich nicht übergehst, sonst melde ich mich hier noch ab...
Das "Oberlehrerhaft" kam übrigens auch von mir.

Kannst Du jetzt endlich auch mal mit mir meckern bitte! Ich fühle mich hier echt übergangen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Sylverpasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus!
> 
> Falls Du es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltest, bin ich hier auch im Thema aktiv und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du mich nicht übergehst, sonst melde ich mich hier noch ab...
> Das "Oberlehrerhaft" kam übrigens auch von mir.
> ...


 
Wenn Du meinst ich lasse mich hier von Dir provozieren liegst du völlig falsch.
Auf das "Oberlehrerhaft" gehe ich hier bestimmt nicht ein.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## The_Duke (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



> Fakt ist, dass das vielen Boardies aufgefallen ist und es war von mir nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp, drauf mal zu achten. War ebenfalls nur ein nettgemeinter Rat...



Mag ja sein, daß das einigen der fast 8000 Boardies aufgefallen ist und sie so empfunden haben...aber soll Klaus sich deswegen ändern, denn dieser "nettgemeinte Rat" war nichts anderes als eine versteckte Aufforderung dazu ...und dann kommt eine andere Gruppe und sagt, daß ihnen etwas anderes nicht gefällt und gibt dann wiederum den "gutgemeinten Rat" dies zu ändern.
Würdest du so einem guten Rat von solchen dir eigentlich nahezu Unbekannten nachkommen, nur weil diesen etwas an dir nicht gefällt? Ich glaube kaum....und es zwingt dich und die anderen ja niemand, daß ihr diese für euch "oberlehrerhaften Ratschläge" annehmt :q
Nehmt euch doch einfach untereinander so, wie ihr seid und versucht euch nicht gegenseitig glatt zu schnitzen.
Ich kanns nur nochmal betonen...die Zauberwörter hier sollten "Toleranz und Respekt" lauten...Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen und Wesenszügen und Respekt vor der anderen Person.
Solange sich keiner hinstellt und schreibt "User xy...du bist ein Arsch!" ist doch alles im grünen Bereich  :m


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du meinst ich lasse mich hier von Dir provozieren liegst du völlig falsch.
> Auf das "Oberlehrerhaft" gehe ich hier bestimmt nicht ein.
> 
> mfg
> Klaus S.



Hä? Ich wollte Dich doch gar nicht provozieren, dachte eher Dein Mich-Übergehen sei ein Versuch MICH zu provozieren...


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Mag ja sein, daß das einigen der fast 8000 Boardies aufgefallen ist und sie so empfunden haben...aber soll Klaus sich deswegen ändern, denn dieser "nettgemeinte Rat" war nichts anderes als eine versteckte Aufforderung dazu ...und dann kommt eine andere Gruppe und sagt, daß ihnen etwas anderes nicht gefällt und gibt dann wiederum den "gutgemeinten Rat" dies zu ändern.
> Würdest du so einem guten Rat von solchen dir eigentlich nahezu Unbekannten nachkommen, nur weil diesen etwas an dir gefällt? Ich glaube kaum....und es zwingt dich und die anderen ja niemand, daß ihr diese für euch "oberlehrerhaften Ratschläge" annehmt :q
> Nehmt euch doch einfach untereinander so, wie ihr seid und versucht euch nicht gegenseitig glatt zu schnitzen.
> Ich kanns nur nochmal betonen...die Zauberwörter hier sollten "Toleranz und Respekt" lauten...Toleranz gegenüber anderen Meinungen und Wesenszügen und Respekt vor der anderen Person.
> Solange sich keiner hinstellt und schreibt "User xy...du bist ein Arsch!" ist doch alles im grünen Bereich  :m



Du, ich bin wirklich der Letzte, der sich mit solchen stupiden Äußerungen am AB beteiligt, auf das Niveau begebe ich mich nicht und ich denke, das wird hier auch kein anderer tun.

Ich HABE Respekt vor Klaus als Person, aber wenn mir irgend etwas nicht gefällt, dann schreibe ich das, er tut doch nichts anderes. Ich finde es sogar gut, dass er seine Meinung hier vertritt, davon lebt nicht nur das AB, sondern unsere gesamte Demokratie ist so aufgebaut....

Ich versuche bestimmt nicht, hier jemanden "glattzuschnitzen"...


----------



## The_Duke (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



> Du, ich bin wirklich der Letzte, der sich mit solchen stupiden Äußerungen am AB beteiligt, auf das Niveau begebe ich mich nicht und ich denke, das wird hier auch kein anderer tun.



haukep...das wollte ich dir auch gar nicht unterstellen oder auch nur andeuten...dazu habe ich schon zu viele Postings von dir gelesen 
Das mit dem "Arsch" sollte nur ein überspitztes Beispiel für einen persönlichen Anfriff gewesen sein und die Sache mit dem Respekt war allgemein geschrieben und nicht explizit jetzt auf dich und Klaus bezogen.
Hmmm...ich glaub ich bin jetzt lieber still...sonst klinge ich auch noch oberlehrerhaft #t ...geht schneller als man selber denkt  :q  :q


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Kann passieren!  Nein, wir sind ja dennoch alle Angler, das ist fast soviel wert wie eine gute "Ehe"  Also PEACE


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Ich wollte Dich doch gar nicht provozieren, dachte eher Dein Mich-Übergehen sei ein Versuch MICH zu provozieren...


 
Nee....wolltest Du ganz bestimmt nicht....


> Zitat von Dir:
> In fast jedem Deiner Postings lese ich eine unterschwellige "Oberlehrerhaftigkeit" und wenn ich so ehrlich sein darf, vergieb mir: Es nervt!


 
Keine Ahnung was du da raus gelesen hast.... Liegt wohl an meiner Schreibweise oder deiner Lesart aber "Oberlehrerhaft" waren meine Ratschläge bestimmt nicht gemeint. Zitiere doch mal meine Beiträge mit der "Oberlehrerhaftigkeit" (aber nicht aus den Zusammenhang gerissen) sind ja in fast jeden Beitrag von mir zu finden. 
Und nun soll das hier bitte kein persönlicher "Schlagabtausch" werden sondern ich wollte nur mal bisschen wach rütteln. 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## The_Duke (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



> wir sind ja dennoch alle Angler, das ist fast soviel wert wie eine gute "Ehe"



 #6  #6 Sauber! Dieser Satz wäre es wert in einer Signatur verewigt zu werden!  #6  #6


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Nee....wolltest Du ganz bestimmt nicht....
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung was du da raus gelesen hast.... Liegt wohl an meiner Schreibweise oder deiner Lesart aber "Oberlehrerhaft" waren meine Ratschläge bestimmt nicht gemeint. Zitiere doch mal meine Beiträge mit der "Oberlehrerhaftigkeit" (aber nicht aus den Zusammenhang gerissen) sind ja in fast jeden Beitrag von mir zu finden.
> ...



Achtung, bitte unterstell mir nix  

Ne, lass mal, habe jetzt gerade voll keine Lust die rauszusuchen. Ist ja auch egal, beim nächsten mal schreib ich Dir ne PN, ok


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Übrigens: Klaus, das näxte Bierchen geht auf mich


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@Sylverpasi, da hast Du mich falsch zitiert aus einem Zitat.
Nur der Satz :
Zitat von Thomas9904    
"Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen."
stammt von mir, 
der nachfolgende Satz :
"Sehe es auch so, nur einige " jüngere " meinen sie wären die "Rechtmeister" im AB
stammt von Bernie1, nicht von mir!!!"
Bitte das zu beachten!!


----------



## Pete (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

klaus...mein uneingeschränktes "recht hast du"!!!!
zum wievielten male haben wir mit diesem problem zu kämpfen...ich denke, jedes jahr zur selben zeit, wenn die langeweile drückt, wird gelabert und gelabert und zudem interessante threads völlig durchweicht...

...an der stelle mal wieder die botschaft an alle: leute, denkt auch ein wenig an die qualität eurer beiträge...wir hatten uns doch irgendwann mal gemeinsam vorgenommen, die anzahl der sinnlospostings zu mininieren...und das hatte doch seinerzeit auch wirkung gezeigt...


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Was Klaus da so vom Zerreden sagt, ist gar nicht so abwegig. Dem schließe ich mich ebenfalls an. Nur ist das nicht nur ein Thema bei den Brandungsanglern (Ich lese hier gerne), sondern in vielen anderen Foren auch.

Der Hinweis von Pete ist ein sehr guter, allerdings ist die Halbwertszeit solcher Erinnerungen leider sehr klein. Soll heißen im linken Ohr rein, im rechten Ohr raus. Leider!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Herbert und Pete haben natürlich recht, es wäre durchaus wünschenswert, dass man in einem Thema auch möglichst am Thema bleibt.
Aber wir wollen das je nicht diktatorisch verfügen, sondern können da wirklich nur an die Disziplin der Mitglieder apellieren.

Auf der anderen Seite hat das Anglerboard schon immer auch davon gelebt, dass es hier nicht nur ums reine Angeln geht, sondern auch gerne "menscheln" darf - um es mit dem Berliner  Bürgermeister zu sagen: Und das ist auch gut so!

Denn gerade das Angeln lebt nicht nur alleine von Technik und/oder Methoden und Taktik, sondern eben auch z. B. von den vielen Freundschaften am Wasser, die inzwischen durch das Anglerboard entstanden sind. 

Und auch für solche Geschichten rund um Angler (und eben nicht nur ums Angeln) bietet ja das Anglerboard genügend Platz in den dafür vorgesehenen Foren.

Daher auch nochmal meine Bitte, in Themen rund ums Angeln auch beim Angeln zu bleiben (soweit möglich), und das andere eben in den Themen rund um Angler zu platzieren.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite hat das Anglerboard schon immer auch davon gelebt, dass es hier nicht nur ums reine Angeln geht, sondern auch gerne "menscheln" darf - um es mit dem Berliner Bürgermeister zu sagen: Und das ist auch gut so!


 
Hallo Thomas,
da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen (was das "menscheln" betrifft) und da gehört eben auch zu das andere Boardmitglieder nicht einfach ignoriert werden. Ich will doch selber nicht das NUR übers Angeln geredet. Mich würd es nur freuen wenn Boardies die Fragen stellen diese auch beantwortet bekommen und nicht einfach "zugetickert" werden (was ja leider geschehen ist).

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



> Mich würd es nur freuen wenn Boardies die Fragen stellen diese auch beantwortet bekommen und nicht einfach "zugetickert" werden (was ja leider geschehen ist).


Keine Frage, aber das liegt eben an den Boardies selber, siehe oben)


----------



## folkfriend (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

.... bleibt mal locker, Jungs ! |pftroest:


----------



## Micky (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

*Hier meldet sich mich nun einer der von Hauke genannten Kumpels von der "Casting-Grillhexe"*

Wir sind ja alle erst seit kurzem hier dabei, und wir haben zu den mitunter unübersichtlichen Threads sicher unseren Beitrag geleistet, zumal wir ja auch neu sind. :g 
Wie aber vorher schon von einigen gepostet wurde, weicht man schnell mal vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Aber das passiert...
Ich nehm das alles mal als einen Hinweis auf und VERSUCHE mich dran zu halten, bitte aber ausdrücklich um Nachsicht wenn mir das nicht immer gelingen sollte.  

Ich denke aber, und so habe ich das gestern auch in zwei Themen mit ner fetten Überschrift bzw. mit einem Hinweis (bevor dieses Thema eröffnet wurde) gemacht, dass wir irgendwann immer wieder zum Thema zurückkehren sollten. 
Wenn es wieder passiert, dass ein Beitrag oder eine Frage übersehen wird, so kann sich derjenige doch auch per PN an jemanden wenden, oder seine Frage einfach später nochmal wiederholen... <-- Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder? Aber gleich das Board wieder verlassen? Ich bezweifle ob er das länger als 24 Stunden durchhält... :q :q :q 

So, mein Beitrag zum Board-Frieden.


----------



## Brandiangli (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Also Respekt Klaus S. #6 

So provozierend und bleibt doch alles noch sachlich !!!

Ich finde auch , das bei einigen Themen zuviel gelaaabbberrt wird - aber ich kann das auch irgendwie verstehen . Die Frage ist nur , wie kann man das einschränken - sicher nur ein jeder Boardi selber .
Schade finde ich es auch wen Boardis das Gefühl haben übergangen zu werden - aber sich gleich abmelden zu wollen ????|kopfkrat 
Das Board an sich verstehe ich als große Plattform zum Erfahrungsaustausch , kennen lernen und auch gegenseitigen helfen !!!#6 
Und da habe ich bis jetzt auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht . 
Durchs Board muß ich und das Brandungshexlein nicht mehr alleine in die Brandung fahren , wir haben Freunde gefunden die unser Hobby teilen !!!#6 
Könnt ihr euch eigentlich vorstellen , wie man hier angekuckt wird , wen man sagt man ist Brandungsangler ???|uhoh: 
Naja und so hoffe ich wird es auch weiter bleiben ; das Board als Plattform für menschelnde Angler .|supergri #6 |supergri 

Einen hab ich noch - ich freue mich auf den Exori Cup um möglichst viele von euch kennen zu lernen und hoffe das neben dem Brandungshexlein ein Boardi steht und ihr mal über die Schulter schaut und ihr bei Problemen hilft . Ist ja ihr erstes Brandungsangeln ohne Männe an der Seite !!!

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@Brandiangli: Das ein AB Member neben Deinem Weibe steht ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich angesichts der hohen Anmeldezahlen...

@KlausS: Ich lese aus Deinen Postings immer so einen unterschwelligen Vorwurf heraus, dass wir absichtlich Postings unterbuttern. Ich meine - neeee - das ist bestimmt einfach eine Frage oder weiß ich was gewesen, die wir nicht beabtworten konnten, aber da wir selber was zu sagen hatten...Naja, kann passieren.

Ich meine, hallo, wie oft ist denn bitte ein Posting von mir übersehen worden?! Na und, dann schreibe ich es halt nochmal, wenn sich die Wellen etwas geglättet haben.

@Pete: Ich verstehe Deine Zweifel schon, ebenso wie die von KlausS. Nur weil wir jung sind, sind wir ja nicht völlig brede... Aber eines verkennt ihr: Wenn wir abweichen und dann irgendwann über eine neue Sache oder eben auch mal über Irgendwas sprechen, dann ist das nicht geplant, ergo kann man auch nicht sagen: Los Leute, wir ziehen um in einen anderen Thread. Es liegt an der Eigendynamik eines Gesprächs, die halt z.T. zu erheblichen Abschweifungen führt... Dass man irgendwann wieder zum Thema zurückkehrt ist keine Frage, aber halt erst, wenn das Gespräch beendet ist.

Also so sehe ich das. Ich bin ja gar nicht so,dass ich eure Zweifel grundsetzlich abschlage....ich sehe das halt einfach nur ein bisschen lockerer !    #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



> Ich nehm das alles mal als einen Hinweis auf und VERSUCHE mich dran zu halten, bitte aber ausdrücklich um Nachsicht wenn mir das nicht immer gelingen sollte


Gilt, denke ich, für uns alle, und damit sollte dann doch hier auch gut sein, oder????


----------



## Kurzer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Moin,

also kein Count Down mehr?

Gruß


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also kein Count Down mehr?
> 
> Gruß




Gute Frage eigentlich!?  Der Countdown macht uns doch allen Spaß und ist zumn Kult geworden. Wo fängt jetzt "Sinnlosigkeit" an und wo hört sie auf?  :q


----------



## Kurzer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Hallo Hauke,

ich finde der Count Down gehört zum Thema und aus diesem Grund bin ich der Meinung diesen weiter zu führen. Bis jetzt hat sich darüber noch niemand beschwert, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Naja, ist für mich persönlich eigetnlich ein Beispiel fürs "Menscheln".


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ist für mich persönlich eigetnlich ein Beispiel fürs "Menscheln".




Das beste Wort an Deinem Posting ist "persönlich", denn genau das ist es immer. Der Eine sieht es so, der andere so...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi, da hast Du mich falsch zitiert aus einem Zitat.
> Nur der Satz :
> Zitat von Thomas9904
> "Dafür ist doch das Anglerboard eigentlich zu schade, um alles zu verbissen zu sehen."
> ...



Moin Thomas! Ja das hab ich bemerkt, ich habe Dich ja auch nicht angesprochen. Ich hab schon den Bernie gemeint mit diesem Satz. Die Antwort auf diesen Satz war ja auch an Bernie gerichtet..... oder hab ich da was überlesen?  |kopfkrat  :m  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Habe ich dqs flasch verstanden, weil das als Zitat direkt untereinander stand.
Sorry


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Also ich werde für mich persönlich weiter "menscheln". Aber nur mit denen, die das auch als solches verstehen. Die Jungs, die sich dadurch gestört fühlen müssen mich dann eben auf die Igno-Liste setzen. Aber ich denke, dass ich dennoch kein schlechterer Mensch bin, nur weil ich mit anderen Membern hier im AB Spaß haben will und mit anderen Membern anderer Meinung bin oder.... 
Das eigentliche Hauptproblem ist NUR, dass man aus vielen Beiträgen nicht herauserkennen kann, wie derjenige das meint. Deswegen sind persönliche Gespräche oft die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich dqs flasch verstanden, weil das als Zitat direkt untereinander stand.
> Sorry



Jo ich war mir auch gerade nicht mehr so sicher, was wir da geschrieben haben. Hat sich ja aufgeklärt  :q  :m


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hauke,
> 
> ich finde der Count Down gehört zum Thema und aus diesem Grund bin ich der Meinung diesen weiter zu führen. Bis jetzt hat sich darüber noch niemand beschwert, oder?
> 
> Gruß


 
Der Count Down gehört natürlich zum Thema und ist kult #6 #6 #6 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Ach,der ist Kult ja  Naja, ok, ist er ja auch, aber das ist wieder "persönliches Empfinden"...


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich denke, dass ich dennoch kein schlechterer Mensch bin, nur weil ich mit anderen Membern hier im AB Spaß haben will und mit anderen Membern anderer Meinung bin oder....


 
Ich will hier auch niemanden den Spaß verderben. Das Du ein schlechter Mensch bist hat auch keiner behauptet. Wenn ihr (wir) alle bisschen mehr auf ALLE eingehen und beachten dann haben auch ALLE ihren Spaß hier. Es geht in diesen Thread doch nicht darum wer ist "Gut" oder wer ist "Schlecht" sondern ich habe nur dafür plädiert das man ALLE beachten soll und nicht einfach "zutickern". Wenn zwischendurch die Fragen wieder nach oben geschoben werden ist doch schon allen geholfen.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@KlausS: Bei diesem entschärften Statement hast Du meine Zustimmung.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier auch niemanden den Spaß verderben. Das Du ein schlechter Mensch bist hat auch keiner behauptet. Wenn ihr (wir) alle bisschen mehr auf ALLE eingehen und beachten dann haben auch ALLE ihren Spaß hier. Es geht in diesen Thread doch nicht darum wer ist "Gut" oder wer ist "Schlecht" sondern ich habe nur dafür plädiert das man ALLE beachten soll und nicht einfach "zutickern". Wenn zwischendurch die Fragen wieder nach oben geschoben werden ist doch schon allen geholfen.
> 
> mfg
> Klaus S.



Ja ist ja auch alles total ok. Ich habe aber leider gerade das Gefühl, als wenn ich jemande übersehen habe... Ist das so???? Ich weiß das jetzt echt nicht so genau.... |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## sammycr65 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@ Kurzer u. haukep

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt vom eigendlichen Thema abschweife, aber ...

was meint Ihr mit "Count Down"???

fragt sich 

der Sammy

P.S.: Aber is auch irgendwie ein tolles Beispiel dafür, wie es manchmal
so kommen kann, woll!?


----------



## brandungsteufel (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Wohl der Countdown der zum schliessen des Threads führt; denke ich


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Bei dem Exori Thema zählt er die Tage runter...


----------



## sammycr65 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Aaaaaaaaaaach soooooo!

Das hab ich mir noch nie angesehen - werde ich jetzt ma amchen!

Dank you well


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Kein Problem. Als Außenstehender verliert man in diesem Forum ja auch leicht den Überblick  lol


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Man man, hier is ja was los!!!

Ich kann Klaus & Co aber auch "ein bischen" verstehen, in letzter Zeit wird wirklich will dünnpfiff in einigen Brandungsthreats geschrieben, was nicht mal im Entferntesten mit Angeln zu tun hat (siehe Surfcasting...). Kommt mir auch so vor, als wenn hier ein Wettbewerb statt findet, wer in kürzester Zeit am meisten Schwachsinn postet!!! Aber deshalb hier den *"HERMANN"* raushängen zu lassen und meinen wegen son Kinderkack ausn Board austreten zu wollen, find ich ein bischen albern!!! 

Soll doch jeder das schreiben und *"LESEN"* #y  |motz: wo er Bock drauf hat!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Man man, hier is ja was los!!!
> 
> Ich kann Klaus & Co aber auch "ein bischen" verstehen, in letzter Zeit wird wirklich will dünnpfiff in einigen Brandungsthreats geschrieben, was nicht mal im Entferntesten mit Angeln zu tun hat (siehe Surfcasting...). Kommt mir auch so vor, als wenn hier ein Wettbewerb statt findet, wer in kürzester Zeit am meisten Schwachsinn postet!!! Aber deshalb hier den *"HERMANN"* raushängen zu lassen und meinen wegen son Kinderkack ausn Board austreten zu wollen, find ich ein bischen albern!!!
> 
> Soll doch jeder das schreiben und *"LESEN"* #y  |motz: wo er Bock drauf hat!!!




Moin Marcy. Ich kann mich auch noch so ein bissel erinnern, dass Du und Aga auch ein wenig mit dünnpfeift Nicht böse gemeint Marcy  :q  :m . Das sollte man immer jetzt mit dazu schreiben, damit das nicht flasch verstanden wird. Ich jedenfalls bin wieder locker!!! Ich werd mir das auch noch mal reinziehen und mich auch in Zukunft zurückhalten. Ich hoffe nur, dass Hauke das auch bedenkt.... :q  #6  #h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Hi Freaks:q 
Wenn Die Kommentare Die Von Thema Abweichen Zuviel Werden Oder Sich Häufen;
Dann Lese Ich Nicht Mehr Weiter In Dem Thread Oder Lösche Das Abo |rolleyes 
STIMMT SCHON DAS VIELE DIESER KOMMENTARE DIE HIER ANGEMERKT WURDEN ;EHER IN DEN CHAT PASSEN !
DENKE ABER DAS SICH SOETWAS AUCH SCHNELL VERSELBSTSTÄNDIGT UND DANN SO WAS DARAUS ENTSTEHT
ALSO ETWAS MEHR TOLLERANZ |uhoh:
UND DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG ETWAS DAHIN GEHEND ZU VERÄNDERN ODER ZU STEUERN WÜRDE BEI BEDARF GANZ KLAR BEI DEN MOD´S ODER BEIM DOC LIEGEN#6 

LASST UNS AUCH 2005 GEMEINSAM VIELE FISCHE FANGEN#: 
PFLEGEN WIR DAS MOTTO "FRIEDE UNTER DEN BOARDIES "


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Freaks:q
> Wenn Die Kommentare Die Von Thema Abweichen Zuviel Werden Oder Sich Häufen;
> Dann Lese Ich Nicht Mehr Weiter In Dem Thread Oder Lösche Das Abo |rolleyes
> STIMMT SCHON DAS VIELE DIESER KOMMENTARE DIE HIER ANGEMERKT WURDEN ;EHER IN DEN CHAT PASSEN !
> ...



Komisch, dass solche Themen immer im Winter entstehen, wenn alle nicht raus an den See können. Wahrscheinlich ist bei dem einen oder anderen die Fickerrichkeit anzumerken...... Das ist alles Langweile von beiden Seiten. So werden schnell unsinnige Beiträge geschrieben und andere regen sich darüber auf. Ist aber normal glaub ich.... Ich sehe das aber sonst auch so wie Du. Ich überschaue solche Dinger halt...... :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@ Sylverpasi

Ich sach ja auch nicht das man nicht mal ein Witz raushauen darf, aber wenn sich das über `n Paar Seiten hinzieht, wirk es für einen nicht mehr komisch...


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Stimmt was anderes behaupte ich ja gar nicht....... Aber das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Wenn sich ein Witz über 5 Seiten hinzieht und 10 Leute mitmachen scheint es doch noch sehr lustig zu sein. Aber dennoch muss das nicht unbedingt immer so sein. Mal kann das ja wirklich lustig sein aber immer nicht. Im großen und ganzen geb ich den Jungs ja Recht.........


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

|good:  @SILVER
DAS WAR´S NU ABER AUCH ZU DIESEM THEMA:q


----------



## MichaelB (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Moin,

stimmt schon, manchmal wird´s ein wenig unübersichtlich... aber wegen sowas gleich aus dem Board austreten wollen |kopfkrat 

Wenn mir ein Thema zu sehr verwässert steht es mir doch sowas von frei, nicht mehr weiter zu lesen - und wenn ich eine Frage nicht beantwortet bekomme, dann stelle ich sie eben nochmal #h 

Insgesamt werden hier aber die Meinungsverschiedenheiten wie bei erwachsenen Leuten ausgetragen #6 das ist beim bösen Z-Fisch gaaaanz anders :v 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mir das auch noch mal reinziehen und mich auch in Zukunft zurückhalten. Ich hoffe nur, dass Hauke das auch bedenkt.... :q  #6  #h



Was geht denn mit Dir ab? Da ist ja wieder der Heiligenschein am Start wa... |bla:  |bla:  |bla:

So langsam kommen wir alle aber wieder auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner...


----------



## Kurzer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Oh man, gott sei dank#6 : Ich darf meinen Spass am Count Down bei behalten.

Jungs es sind noch *60 Tage*! Lauft euch schon mal warm:q 

Gruß#h


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Ja, darfst Du, aber DAS ist der falsche Thread


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Nur mal als Tip für die Plappermäuler!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/chat/flashchat.php?username=__random__&lang=gm

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Kurzer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Ich weiß Hauke...SORRY! Tut mir leid. Morgen wieder aktuell in unserem: "Ich habe Großes mit euch vor..."Thread. Ok?

Gruß


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

@Raubfischer: Kennen wir auch 

@Kurzer: Ok, es sei Dir vergeben


----------



## Kurzer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Hallo Hauke,

Ich danke Dir Du großzüger Mensch:m ! Dann bis morgen!#h 

Gruß


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber deshalb hier den *"HERMANN"* raushängen zu lassen und meinen wegen son Kinderkack ausn Board austreten zu wollen, find ich ein bischen albern!!!


 
Hi @Marcel1409,
er wollte nicht aus den Board austreten wegen den "Witzen" sondern weil seine Fragen nicht beantwortet wurden (er wurde einfach "übergangen"). Meiner Meinung nach lag der Grund darin das einfach zuviel Müll (was nichts mit den Thema zu tun hat) gepostet wurde und deshalb die Frage "überlesen" wurde. Das hat mich veranlaßt dieses provokante Thema zu erstellen.


Gruß  
Klaus S


----------



## wodu60 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

"Alter Schwede"....ich dachte in diese Thread geht es um eine der schönsten Freizeitbeschäftigungen die es gibt ,aber hir ist ja richtig Sturm im Wasserglas
vieleicht sollten sich alle Beteiligten etwas entspannen und sich mal zum gemeinsammen Angeln verabreden.Ist ja nur so eine Idee

Petri
Wodu60


----------



## Micky (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				wodu60 schrieb:
			
		

> "Alter Schwede"....ich dachte in diese Thread geht es um eine der schönsten Freizeitbeschäftigungen die es gibt ,aber hir ist ja richtig Sturm im Wasserglas
> vieleicht sollten sich alle Beteiligten etwas entspannen und sich mal zum gemeinsammen Angeln verabreden.Ist ja nur so eine Idee
> 
> Petri
> Wodu60


 
GEHT MORGEN LOS...... *freuwiesau* #6


----------



## elefant (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Hey! - Kein Wunder,wenn man Euch nich mehr am Strand sieht.... Ihr seit ja alle hier!
*ggg*


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Jo, morgen sind wie an der See  Kurzer?! Bist Du auch dabei?


----------



## elefant (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Bock auf Angeln hab' ich schon lange.... Bin aber noch krank geschrieben *würg*
Wollt Ihr wieder auf die Brücke?


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Ne, wir fahren nach Rosenfelde. Ich habe eben schon 500 Würmer gekauft


----------



## elefant (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Rosenfelde war ich noch nich...
na,mal sehen..... vielleicht komme ich wenigstens mal gucken.(Mir fällt hier die Decke auf den Kopf!)


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

und ne hungerpeitsche ist schnell im gepäck elefant.
und wattis schnorren kannst du bei uns bestimmt auch


----------



## elefant (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Wann seit Ihr denn da?


----------



## Agalatze (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

also ich fahre hier in hamburg um 13.30 uhr los.
und je nachdem wie hauke sich als beifahrer anstellt sind wir dann
entweder um 14.15 uhr vor ort oder erst ne halbe stunde später.
will ja nicht dass er danach nie wieder bei anderen leuten ins auto steigt 
nee mal im ernst. um 16 uhr sind die ruten im wasser


----------



## elefant (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

OK! - Werde Es schon finden!


----------



## haukep (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Also ich denke nicht, dass Dein Auto 260 schafft, das Tempo bin ich aber normalerweise gewohnt....audi a6 turbo halt...


----------



## Waldi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Moin,
Klaus Du hast Recht. 
Ich überpringe oft Seiten, wenn ich merke es wird irgendwie nur gelabert und man den Eindruck hat da sitzen welche wie am Telefon oder jagen den Beitragsrekord.
Oft schaue ich dann gar nicht wieder rein und verpasse dann vielleicht Sachen die mich interessiert hätten. Es liegt aber auch sicher daran, daß ich, oder wir, nicht die Zeit habe für fast 400 Beiträge im Monat, bin da fast ein wenig neidisch.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überpringe oft Seiten, wenn ich merke es wird irgendwie nur gelabert und man den Eindruck hat da sitzen welche wie am Telefon oder jagen den Beitragsrekord.


 
|good: 
Den Eindruck hatte ich nämlich auch manchmal... 

Das hat mal jemand geschrieben (lasse den Nick mal weg): 


> Und genau das werde ich jetzt machen, wollte nämlich, dass es mein 1000. Bericht wird


 Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Sag´s doch, das war ICH   |muahah:  |stolz: 

Es ging dabei aber nicht primär um die Quantiät, sondern darum, dass eben genau das darauf folgende Posting das 1000. sein sollte...


----------



## Torskfisk (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Moin Männer!
Ich habe mir nun die Mühe gemacht und diesen kompletten Thread einmal gelesen. 
@ Klaus S.
Ich kann dein Problem zum Teil nachvollziehen, allerdings sehe ich auch die Möglichkeit, wenn eine Frage nicht beantwortet oder übergangen wird, einfach als ein Neues Thema zu eröffnen. Dort hat dann auch kein "Vorposting" stattgefunden und es werden sich dann bestimmt auch einige sachlich mit diesem neuen Thema auseinandersetzen.

@ haukep, elefant, aga
Ironie an: Denkt bitte daran beim Thema zu bleiben, ihr könnt doch nicht einfach in diesem Thread übers Brandungsangeln reden.Ironie aus! Viel Spaß 

@ all
Ich werde auch weiterhin viel Spaß im Board haben und mich dann eben durch manche Beiträge "durchquälen" . Das Leben ist mir sonst schon ernst genug, da kann ich doch wenigstens hier meinen Spaß haben. Es ist eben so, manchmal kommt man schon mal schnell von Kuchen- auf Arschbacken, na und?


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Sag´s doch, das war ICH  |muahah: |stolz:
> 
> Es ging dabei aber nicht primär um die Quantiät, sondern darum, dass eben genau das darauf folgende Posting das 1000. sein sollte...


 
Es kann bei deinem Postings doch primär nur um die Quantität gehen da die Qualität deiner Beiträge doch meist sehr zu Wünschen übrig läßt. Vielleicht ist Dir ja selber auch schon aufgefallen das Du bei ca. 20 von den letzten 50 Threads das letzte Wort hattest (woher solls Du auch wissen das keiner mehr was sagen will |supergri ), was bisher wohl noch kein anderer Boardie geschafft hat (und das ganze nur beim "Brandungsangeln). Kannst wirklich sehr stolz auf Dich sein. Prima Leistung. Du schaffst in diesen Monat bestimmt noch die 2000er-Marke zu überspringen. 

So, nunmal im Ernst: 
Ich habe immer versucht die Nicknamen weg zu lassen damit es hier kein persönlicher Schlagabtausch wird. Irgenwie habe ich aber das Gefühl das Du immer versuchst im Mittelpunkt zu stehen. Ist nur mein Gefühl. Ich will Dir doch bestimmt nichts böses aber manchmal ist eben Schweigen Gold. Ich hätte gerne auf den einen oder anderen Beitrag von Dir noch etwas geschrieben aber ich habe mich lieber zurück gehalten damit es hier immer noch ein bißchen sachlich bleibt.

Du bist doch sonst ein netter Kerl und das Du gut organisieren kannst hast Du ja beim "Surfcasting auf der Wiese" auch schon unter Beweis gestellt. Versuche doch einfach mal Dich nur ein bisschen zurück zu halten wenn Du zu einen Thema mal nichts produktives beitragen kannst. 

So, nun freu ich mich auf das Bierchen beim Exori-Martins-Cup.
#g

Versöhnliche Grüße
Klaus S.


----------



## MichaelB (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Moin





			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> aber manchmal ist eben Schweigen Gold.


_* Das*_ Zitat kommt jetzt aber nicht von Dir... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## vk58 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*

Ich verstehe beide Seiten. Nichts ist schöner, als mit Gleichgesinnten ein wenig rumzublödeln, aber es ist auch toll, hier wertvolle Infos zu bekommen. Ich würde alles so lassen wie es ist, lediglich den Postingzähler würde ich abschaffen. Wem es nur um das Blödeln geht, kann das dann weiterhin ungehemmt tun, aber die reinen Postingssammler (so es sie wirklich gibt ) sind dann ausgebremst (ich sage nur "Was ißt Du gerade", ...).


----------



## haukep (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Was geht hier ab?????*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann bei deinem Postings doch primär nur um die Quantität gehen da die Qualität deiner Beiträge doch meist sehr zu Wünschen übrig läßt. Vielleicht ist Dir ja selber auch schon aufgefallen das Du bei ca. 20 von den letzten 50 Threads das letzte Wort hattest (woher solls Du auch wissen das keiner mehr was sagen will |supergri ), was bisher wohl noch kein anderer Boardie geschafft hat (und das ganze nur beim "Brandungsangeln). Kannst wirklich sehr stolz auf Dich sein. Prima Leistung. Du schaffst in diesen Monat bestimmt noch die 2000er-Marke zu überspringen.
> 
> So, nunmal im Ernst:
> Ich habe immer versucht die Nicknamen weg zu lassen damit es hier kein persönlicher Schlagabtausch wird. Irgenwie habe ich aber das Gefühl das Du immer versuchst im Mittelpunkt zu stehen. Ist nur mein Gefühl. Ich will Dir doch bestimmt nichts böses aber manchmal ist eben Schweigen Gold. Ich hätte gerne auf den einen oder anderen Beitrag von Dir noch etwas geschrieben aber ich habe mich lieber zurück gehalten damit es hier immer noch ein bißchen sachlich bleibt.
> ...



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt wieder da letzte Wort habe, möchte ich dazu nochmal was sagen,denn ich kann das hier nicht so auf mir sitzen lassen... |kopfkrat 

Was die Qualität-Quantität-Frage angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir keiner mangelnden Qualität bewusst bin, habe auch von Anderen noch keine solchen Vorwürfe gehört...

Du meinst also, ich würde immer im Mittelpunkt stehen wollen? Ne, eigentlich eher nicht, ich weiß nicht so genau warum ich das wollen sollte... Ein klares:Nein.

Das ich bei so vielen Threads der Letzte war, der gepostet hat, liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich hier sehr aktiv bin und dann kann es zu sowas schonmal kommen.... ist aber doch wohl auch nix schlimmes dran oder?!

So, danke aber auch für die Blumen bzgl. der SCADW-Events. Ich hätte es sehr schön gefunden, wenn Du auch gekommen wärst.
Das Bier auf dem Martins-Cup steht aber auf jeden Fall


----------

